# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 04 - 08 July 2011

## Perdita

EP: 7638 Monday 04 July 2011 19:30 

The factory girls are stunned when Fiz is arrested. 
Will Stella abandon Leanne for the second time? 
Kylie and Gail fight for Davidâs affections. 

*** 

EP: 7639 Monday 04 July 2011 20:30 

Fiz breaks down, contemplating a future without her family. 
Can Sophie persuade Kevin to put his lottery winnings to good use? 
Family feuds continue at the Plattsâ and Bookiesâ flat. 

*** 

EP: 7640 Thursday 07 July 2011 20:30 

Fizâs decision shocks Roy and Hayley. 
Will Sophie choose charity over family and betray Kevin? 
David is incandescent as Kylie reveals the truth about Gailâs bribery. 

*** 

EP: 7641 Friday 08 July 2011 19:30 

Sophie and Sian are aghast to discover theyâve been had. 
Roy and Hayley struggle to cope with new responsibilities. 
Julie canât hide her excitement after discovering sheâs related to Dennis. 

*** 

EP: 7642 Friday 08 July 2011 20:30 

A furious Kevin confronts James after Sophieâs confession. 
Audrey delivers some home truths to a sulky Kylie. 
Chesney struggles to accept Fizâs decision.

----------

crystalsea (24-06-2011), Dazzle (22-06-2011), LalaGaga (22-06-2011), tammyy2j (22-06-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Julie can’t hide her excitement after discovering she’s related to Dennis


So she is related to Eileen and Dennis

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How is she related to Dennis. He can't be her Dad as her and Eileen and her have the same Father and he died.

----------


## TaintedLove

Dennis Tanners Mother Elsie....her maiden name was Grimshaw before she married Arnold Tanner in the 1940`s.

I`m so happy the writers have remembered the connection
 :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (23-06-2011), Chloe O'brien (23-06-2011), lizann (08-07-2011), parkerman (23-06-2011), Perdita (23-06-2011), tammyy2j (23-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So he's a cousin or uncle then.

----------


## TaintedLove

Chloe...I`d guess a cousin.
It won`t matter a bit to Julie how much blood there is between Dennis, Eileen and her - she`ll be thrilled at another relative. LOL

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Fiz Stape faces her worst nightmare next month as she is forced to pay the price for John's dark crimes.

The devoted mum's latest ordeal begins on another day at work, where her feud with Sally Webster continues as she believes that her gossiping colleague is talking about her yet again.

Finally losing patience with Sally, Fiz flies at her and heated scenes follow as Sean and Carla attempt to break up the warring pair.

However, at that very moment, there's a shock for everyone as DS Redfern comes into Underworld and arrests Fiz on suspicion of Colin Fishwick's murder.

During questioning at the station, Fiz is shellshocked as the detectives accuse her of helping John to kill Colin, as well as assisting him when he did away with Charlotte.

After being officially charged with murder and pleading not guilty in court, Fiz faces a further devastating setback as she's denied bail. As Fiz contemplates a long stint behind bars, what will this mean for baby Hope?

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Airs on Monday, July 4 2011 19:30 BST on ITV1

Fiz is horrified when the police arrive at the factory and arrest her on suspicion of murdering Colin Fishwick. At the station, Fiz is still reeling as DS Barrett goes in hard - accusing her of being with John as they killed Colin, then helping him do away with Charlotte. 

On the ropes, will Fiz be able to fight her corner or will she be charged with murder? 

Meanwhile, Leanne won't have anything to do with Stella, despite Peter urging her to reconsider. At the pub, Stella is in turmoil as Eva's hostile attitude frustrates Karl. Sensing the damage she's doing to both Leanne's family and her own, Stella prepares to leave. But when Peter points out that if she abandons Leanne again she'll never get another chance, Stella is torn.

Elsewhere, James has news for Sophie and Sian; Tyrone's surprised to see Sally still helping Kevin with Jack; and Kylie's fed up of Gail muscling in on her wifely territory with David.



Airs on Monday, July 4 2011 20:30 BST on ITV1

A shell-shocked Fiz is led into court to plead not guilty to Colin's murder. As she's remanded in custody and her solicitor explains she'll apply for Hope to join her in a mother and baby unit soon, Fiz can't take in how quickly this is happening. 

After asking that the Croppers care for Hope for now, a terrified Fiz is taken away to contemplate her future alone in a cellâ¦ 

Meanwhile, aware she's messing everyone around, Stella pleads with Leanne to hear her out. Claiming she should have handled this better, she tells Leanne she'll never abandon her again. Is it what Leanne wants to hear?

Elsewhere, Sophie asks Kevin to loan the charity money for the house auction, while Kylie gets fed up of Gail looking down her nose at her and tells David they need to get a place of their own.

Airs on Thursday, July 7 2011 20:30 BST on ITV1

Faced with the harsh reality of prison life, Fiz makes a shocking decision about her future. Ches and the Croppers are stunned as an emotional Fiz outlines what she wants for Hopeâ¦

Meanwhile, when James tells Sophie that Rob has secured the Â£20,000 funding for the charity but it won't arrive in time, Sophie is desperate to talk her dad round as it would now just be a case of him lending the money for a week. But when she overhears him throwing scorn on the idea, she decides to take action herself. 

Finding Kevin's internet banking details, Sophie sets up a funds transfer but as she hesitates over the enormity of what she's about to do, will she click 'confirm'?

Elsewhere, with Marc coming to dinner, Gail's pulled out all the stops but when a row breaks out over Kylie and David moving out and David backs his mum, Kylie drops a bombshell that has the whole family feuding. 

Also today, Leanne isn't happy when Stella gives Simon a flashy birthday present.


Airs on Friday, July 8 2011 19:30 BST on ITV1

Sian's gobsmacked as Sophie reveals what she's done. Horrified, Sian points out she's stolen Â£20,000 from her dad and refuses to have anything to do with it. Sophie's defensive, but when she goes to the soup kitchen to find builders ripping it apart, claiming it's been unoccupied for months, she starts to panic. 

After Sophie finds Sian, the girls race to the auction to look for Rob and Janet. Will Sophie's worst fears be realised?

Meanwhile, as Roy and Hayley agonise over what to do about Hope, they go to see Chesney. All agreeing they need to speak to Fiz again about applying for the prison's mother and baby unit, they plan another visit.

Elsewhere, Kylie asks Audrey to evict Maria and rent the salon flat to her and David, while Julie is convinced that Dennis is practically her uncle after researching their family trees.

Airs on Friday, July 8 2011 20:30 BST on ITV1

Sophie's panic grows as she tries to track down Rob and Janet, but with all avenues exhausted, she's forced to confess to Kevin. Convinced he's been ripped off, Kevin hits the roof and storms round to the Barlows' to confront James. 

As Kevin rages, James is stunned as he too fails to track down his bosses. Back home, they call the bank. Will they be in time to stop the transfer or have the Websters lost Â£20,000?

Meanwhile, as Hayley and Ches beg Fiz to reconsider, she's adamant that keeping Hope away from prison is the best thing for her. But when Hayley points out that she could be acquitted and, if so, will have given up those crucial bonding months with Hope, Fiz starts to waver. Will they talk her round?

Elsewhere, Marc leans in for a kiss with Audrey following a heart-to-heart; Dennis enjoys the perks of being Julie's 'uncle'; Sean and Marcus are pleased to hear that Dylan will be staying with them for much longer than first thought; and there's tension between Lloyd and Cheryl as they do up the house.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Sophie makes a horrifying discovery in tonight's episode of Coronation Street.

Sian is shocked to discover that Sophie has taken the Â£20,000 from Kevin's bank account. However, Sophie is adamant that her father will get the money back as it is only a loan to Rob and Janet to help buy the house.

However, she begins to panic when she finds builders ripping the soup kitchen apart. The confused duo are told that the building has been unoccupied for months.

Desperate to discover what is going on, the girls rush to the auction to find Rob and Janet. With no luck, Sophie is forced to reveal the truth to an angry Kevin. The mechanic confronts a shocked James, who also tries and fails to contact the charity couple. A desperate Kevin tries to stop the transfer of cash..

----------


## lizann

Sophie gets conned

----------

